# Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin April



> *Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis / Reformen im Gewässerschutz nötiger denn je !​*Folgendes Schreiben ging an den in Niedersachsen zuständigen Minister auf Grund der Vorfälle im Heidekreis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kauli11 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis*

Bin mal auf die Reaktion gespannt.

NDS möchte ja auch auf das Problem der Massentierhaltung eingehen.

Mal abwarten,was passiert.


----------



## Dunraven (1. April 2013)

*AW: Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis*

Das gehört da ja schon zu, denn deren Güllebunker fallen ja auch unter diese Bedrohungen.


----------



## Knispel (1. April 2013)

*AW: Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis*

Die Antwort wird sein : Im Rahmen der Energiewende können Kollateralschäden nicht ausgeschlossen - und müssen daher hingenommen werden.


----------



## bacalo (2. April 2013)

*AW: Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis*

@=Knispel;Die Antwort wird sein : Im Rahmen der Energiewende können Kollateralschäden nicht ausgeschlossen - und müssen daher hingenommen werden.[/QUOTE]

Knispel, das unterstreiche ich sogar am 1. April!
|krach:


----------



## Rumpelrudi (2. April 2013)

*AW: Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis*

Das ist die Folge der hochgepriesenen feiwilligen Selbstkontrolle. Der Landwirtschaftsverband fordert jetzt eine verschärfte freiwillige Selbstkontrolle. Hört sich scharf an, bedeutet jedoch einen noch größeren Widerstand gegen eine Kontrolle von Sachkundigen. Der lukrative Biomüllhandel könnte gefährdet werden.
Wie eine Kontrolle ohne jegliche gesetzliche Grundlage und Wartungsregeln gehen soll, weiß niemand, denn jeder Landwirt ist beruflich ein Landwirt und Anlagentechnisch in der Experimentierphase.
Das ist wahrscheinlich so gewollt.
http://www.taz.de/!91024/


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis*

Die Präsidentin des DAFV, FDP-Mitglied Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, hat aktuell ihre Stellung zu Biogasanlagen kundgetan:
Fördern das Ganze, warum Rücksicht auf die Umwelt nehmen?

Siehe:
http://www.happach-kasan.de/presse/pressemitteilungen/presse-single/?tx_ttnews[tt_news]=2238

Passt zu ihrer Gentechnikvorliebe, irgendwo muss der Genmais ja verwertet werden............

Und damit stellt sie sich schon vor Rechtskraft des DAFV gegen die Interessen der Bewirtschafter von Bächen und Flüssen, in denen wie oben geschildert Meerforellen aufgezogen werden..


----------



## Deep Down (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis*

Na alles klar! Das Bild fügt sich! Frau Präsidentin braucht diesen Titel um unter diesem Deckmäntelchen Lobbyarbeit für ihre Wählerklientel zu verrichten!
Was soll man auch von jemandem erwarten, der vom Angeln keine Ahnung hat!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Präsidentin des DAFV, FDP-Mitglied Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, hat aktuell ihre Stellung zu Biogasanlagen kundgetan:
> Fördern das Ganze, warum Rücksicht auf die Umwelt nehmen?
> 
> Siehe:
> ...


 
Was diesen Artikel von H-K angeht, hat sie ausnahmsweise zu 100% Recht. Die meisten Experten für Energietechnik, insbesondere was die Regenerative Energie anbelangt, würden den sofort so unterschreiben.

Die Menschen in Deutschland haben entschieden, dass sie zukünftig weder Kernkraft noch Kohle zur Stromerzeugung nutzen wollen. Den Leuten muss man aber klarmachen, dass Regenerative Energie nicht gleichzusetzen ist mit sauberer Energie. Das Problem mit den Biogasanlagen ist nur eines von vielen (zerschredderte Vögel, Flussverbauungen, Schadstoffe in PV-Anlagen, ...). Und wie H-K völlig richtig sagt, werden Biogasanlagen wegen ihrer Grundlastfähigkeit (im Gegensatz zu Windrädern und PV-Anlagen) ganz heftig ausgebaut werden.

Meine Schwiegereltern wohnen in Sachsen-Anhalt. Ein großer Teil der Ackerflächen wurde von wenigen Konsortien aufgekauft, die zwei beeindruckend große Biogasanlagen gebaut haben und nun "Futter" für diese Teile brauchen. Das ist eine Lizenz zum Gelddrucken.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Na alles klar! Das Bild fügt sich! Frau Präsidentin braucht diesen Titel um unter diesem Deckmäntelchen Lobbyarbeit für ihre Wählerklientel zu verrichten!
> Was soll man auch von jemandem erwarten, der vom Angeln keine Ahnung hat!


 
Was du das sagst stimmt nicht. Die FDP ist ein rigoroser Gegner der Dezentralisierung von Stromerzeugung. H-K beschreibt in ihrem Artikel lediglich die Auswirkungen, aus meiner Interpretation heraus unterschwellig mit der Hoffnung, dass wegen der Auswirkungen das ganze Thema EE-Gesetz früher oder später kippt.

Sie macht Lobby-Polititik, aber nicht zugunsten der Dezentralisierung von Stromerzeugung. Genau die ist nämlich entgegegen der Interessen der FDP-Klientel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis*

Hier gehts aber darum, dass das mit den Interessen derer kollidiert, für die sie Lobbyarbeit machen soll und die vom DAFV abkassiert werden.

Sie bevorzugt Ausbau von Biogas und dafür weniger Wind- und Sonnenenergie (weil sich damit gegen die Grünen schießen lässt - dürfte die eigentliche Motivation sein).

Angler und Gewässerbewirtschafter brauchen aber mehr Kontrollen, Anlagen weit genug weg von Gewässern etc..

Genauso wie sie mit der FDP als Regierungspartei bisher verhindert hat, dass die WRRL bezüglich Durchgängigkeit der Flüsse in Deutschland vernünftig umgesetzt wird und deswegen die BRD auch schon von Europa gerügt wurde.


Da wurde wieder mal der Bock zum Gärtner gemacht........


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts aber darum, dass das mit den Interessen derer kollidiert, für die sie Lobbyarbeit machen soll und die vom DAFV abkassiert werden.
> 
> Sie bevorzugt Ausbau von Biogas und dafür weniger Wind- und Sonnenenergie (weil sich damit gegen die Grünen schießen lässt - dürfte die eigentliche Motivation sein).
> 
> ...


 
Das Problem ist, dass H-K auf 2 Hochzeiten tanzt, die sich aus meiner Sicht schwer miteinander vereinbaren lassen: Sie ist gleichzeitig FDP-Abgeordnete (und damit ggf. sogar bei Abstimmungen dem Fraktionszwang unterworfen), andererseits Vorsitzende eines Anglerverbandes.

Nun ist die FDP nicht gerade für ihre Nähe zu Naturschutz etc. bekannt und forciert die Industrialisierung unserer Gesellschaft. Wie man solche Positionen mit dem Vorsitz in Anglerverband, der sich gleichzeitig dem Naturschutz verpflichtet sieht, zusammenbekommt, ohne schizophren zu sein, bleibt mir ein Rätsel. |kopfkrat

Technisch gesehen ist der Ausbau der Biogasanlagen übrigens genau der richtige Weg, wenn man grundlastfähige Stromversorgung auf Basis Regenerativer Energien hinbekommen möchte. Genau wie der Ausbau der Wasserkraft. Naturverträglich ist beides schwer zu gestalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis*



> Das Problem ist, dass H-K auf 2 Hochzeiten tanzt, die sich aus meiner Sicht schwer miteinander vereinbaren lassen: Sie ist gleichzeitig FDP-Abgeordnete (und damit ggf. sogar bei Abstimmungen dem Fraktionszwang unterworfen), andererseits Vorsitzende eines Anglerverbandes.


Eben - und hier ist ein Anglerforum.

Daher müssten nach diesen Veröffentlichungen von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan  jeder verantwortungsbewusste Landesverband eine außerordentliche Hauptversammlung des VDSF/DAFV einberufen lassen.

Um diese Dame per Mißtrauensantrag wieder dahin zurück zu schicken, wo sie hingehört. 

Und Anglern und dem Angeln weniger schaden kann, wie als Präsidentin des VDSF/DAFV:

In die Parteipolitik.......................

Sie ist schließlich Politikerin und keine Anglerin..........


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben - und hier ist ein Anglerforum.
> 
> Daher müssten nach diesen Veröffentlichungen von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan jeder verantwortungsbewusste Landesverband eine außerordentliche Hauptversammlung des VDSF/DAFV einberufen lassen um diese Dame per Mißtrauensantrag wieder dahin zurück zu schicken, wo sie hingehört.
> Und Anglern und dem Angeln weniger schaden kann, wie als Präsidentin des VDSF/DAFV:
> ...


 
H-K hat aus ihren Positionen nie einen Hehl gemacht. Das kann man z.B. in diversen Interviews auf youtube nachhören.

Sie wurde im Wissen gewählt, dass sie FDP-Politikerin (mit anzunehmenden entsprechenden Einstellungen zu Gesellschaft und Industrie), Gentechnik-Befürworter etc. ist.

Es sollten also erst Mal die zurücktreten, die sie vor diesem Hintergrund auf den Schild gehoben haben. Das ist für mich so wenig nachvollziehbar, als würde jemand ein Vorstandsmitglied im Kampfhundeverband zum Vorsitzenden des Kinderschutzbundes wählen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis*

Ich gebe Dir recht!!!

Auch all diejenigen, die Frau Dr. und ihr Präsidium gewählt haben, sind  sowenig wie Frau Dr. in meinen Augen tragbar, um für Angler eine Lobby im Bund zu bilden.


----------



## Honeyball (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass H-K auf 2 Hochzeiten tanzt, die sich aus meiner Sicht schwer miteinander vereinbaren lassen: Sie ist gleichzeitig FDP-Abgeordnete (und damit ggf. sogar bei Abstimmungen dem Fraktionszwang unterworfen), andererseits Vorsitzende eines Anglerverbandes.
> ....
> Wie man solche Positionen mit dem Vorsitz in Anglerverband, der sich gleichzeitig dem Naturschutz verpflichtet sieht, zusammenbekommt, ohne schizophren zu sein, bleibt mir ein Rätsel. |kopfkrat.


Ich stelle fest, dass viele unserer Gedanken in die selbe Richtung gehen |rolleyes:m



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Sie wurde im Wissen gewählt, dass sie FDP-Politikerin (mit anzunehmenden entsprechenden Einstellungen zu Gesellschaft und Industrie), Gentechnik-Befürworter etc. ist.
> 
> Es sollten also erst Mal die zurücktreten, die sie vor diesem Hintergrund auf den Schild gehoben haben. Das ist für mich so wenig nachvollziehbar, als würde jemand ein Vorstandsmitglied im Kampfhundeverband zum Vorsitzenden des Kinderschutzbundes wählen.


...und dass das Entstehen dieses Konfusionsdilemmas ganz stark an den Titel eines James-Dean-Films erinnert, berichten und kommentieren wir schon seit langem. In Abwandlung des Titels läuft übrigens an einzelnen Ecken des Landes als Fortsetzung der Nachfolgefilm:
"...denn sie merken plötzlich, was sie getan haben"


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis*

Kürzlich hörte ich einen Vortrag vom Tiergesundheitsdienst, Abt. Fischgesundheitsdienst.

Klare Aussage dort:
Wenn wir zu Fischsterben gerufen werden, sind aktuell in 8 von 10 Fällen Biogasanlagen im Spiel. 

Natürlich kommt es immer auf den Blickwinkel an.
Als Eigentümer landwirtschaftlicher Nutzflächen finde ich diese Biogasanlagen eine ganz tolle Erfindung, der Pachtpreis für ein Hektar Ackerland hat sich in den letzten Jahren beinahe verdoppelt. 

Aus fischereilicher Sicht braucht man sich nur den Brief von Herrn Gerken mal durchzulesen um zu beurteilen wie viel "Bio" wirklich in diesen Anlagen steckt...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Aus fischereilicher Sicht braucht man sich nur den Brief von Herrn Gerken mal durchzulesen um zu beurteilen wie viel "Bio" wirklich in diesen Anlagen steckt...


 
Nicht nur aus fischereilicher Sicht stellt sich diese Frage. Einfach mal recherchieren, welche Auswirkungen der langfristige Anbau von Mais-Monokulturen auf Böden, Grundwasser etc. hat.

Und wegen des Wortes "Bio": Das wird halt tatsächlich falsch verstanden. Es geht bei Regenerativen Energien nicht um ökologisch verträgliche Stromerzeugung, sondern um Stromerzeugung ohne Nutzung fossiler oder nuklearer Primärenergieträger, die irgendwann verbraucht sind. Allein die Bestandteile von PV-Pannels sind alles andere als öko und werden in 20 Jahren vielen Leuten bzgl. der Entsorgung Kopfschmerzen bereiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis*



> Nicht nur aus fischereilicher Sicht stellt sich diese Frage.


Hier aber in einem Anglerforum ist das nunmal die Hauptfrage ...........

Und damit eine solche Präsidentin, die Genmais will, um Biogasanlagen füttern zu können und deren (Regierungs)Partei seit Jahren mit verhindert hat, dass die WRRL bezüglich Durchlässigkeit der Gewässer in Deutschland vernünftig umgesetzt wird, nicht länger haltbar ist.

Sowenig wie diejenigen, die diese Präsidentin trotz all dieser bekannten Fakren gewählt haben.

Just my 2 Cents..


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nicht nur aus fischereilicher Sicht stellt sich diese Frage. Einfach mal recherchieren, welche Auswirkungen der langfristige Anbau von Mais-Monokulturen auf Böden, Grundwasser etc. hat.



Ja, das ist das nächste Problem. Ausgespülte Herbizide usw.  

Ich bin mir auch ganz sicher, dass in Gegenden mit sandigen Böden diese riesigen Maismonokulturen aufgrund von Ausspülung der Äcker zur Versandung der Fließgewässer beitragen. Gerade in der Barbenregion, ist das tödlich, wenn die Kieslaichplätze versanden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis*

Auch zum Thema Genmais, gerade neu auf Frau Dr.`s Seite:
http://www.happach-kasan.de/presse/pressemitteilungen/presse-single/?tx_ttnews[tt_news]=2239


----------



## Honeyball (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis*

Da haut's einem die Spucke weg. #d#d#d

Nulltoleranz für sowas!!


----------



## Deep Down (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis*

Für den aggressiven Verdrängungswettbewerb und Kommerz der Großindustrie wird alles geopfert. 
Immer wieder schön, wenn dann der Schutz des eigentlichen Opfers in Gestalt des Verbrauchers für ein solches Gehabe wiederum auch noch argumentativ herhalten muss!

Der Verbraucher kann sich vor solch willfährigen Werkzeugen der $$-Industrie als mündiger Wähler schützen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis*

Das ist allgemeine Politik, die hier nicht relevant ist und nicht diskutiert wird.
(Davon ab: Wir arbeiten gerade an unserem Wahlprüfstein, den alle im Bundestag vertretenen Parteien und die Freien Wähler erhalten werden (die treten das erste Mal bundesweit an und haben uns darum gebeten, auch berücksichtigt zu werden)). 

Hier gehts darum, dass Frau Dr. eine Politik bei Gentechnik, Wasserkraft, Biogas etc. vertritt, die klar gegen die Interessen der Gewässerbewirtschafter und Angler läuft, die sie als Präsidentin des DAFV bezahlen...


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch zum Thema Genmais, gerade neu auf Frau Dr.`s Seite:
> http://www.happach-kasan.de/presse/pressemitteilungen/presse-single/?tx_ttnews[tt_news]=2239


 
Klingt gut.
Aber was denn nun ist eine 1% Veränderung erlaubt oder _*noch *_nicht.
Nur 1 % klingt nicht viel, aber ist eben verändert.
Der Begriff frei, passt da nicht mehr.

Mal im Ernst, bei den laschen Strafen in Euroland ist das Vernichten der Ware die eigentliche Strafe.
Das ist das Mindeste, wenn die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung dieses ablehnt. 
(wer unschuldig ist kann  sich ja, vom Verursacher entschädigen lassen.)
Der Beitrag lässt wie ich finde tief blicken.....


----------



## daci7 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis*

Man sollte dabei im Kopf behalten, dass es momentan wirklich schwierig ist nicht-GVO-haltiges Saatgut zu bekommen 
Gleiches gilt übrigens für Lebensmittel (Anteil von Genreis in "Basmati" und anderen Sorten aus Asien lag glaub ich bei über 15%, wenn ich mich nicht irre - der Zug ist längst abgefahren). Der eigentliche Knackpunkt ist, dass die Regulierung auf einer anderen Ebene passieren muss, nähmlich *wie und was* verändert wird und nicht, dass verändert wird. Aber ich drifte ab...
Das Frau H. auf zwei Hochzeiten tanzt und eine von beiden dabei zurückstecken wird ist leider logisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis*

Und ausgerechnet diese Frau Dr., die Genmais braucht, um ihre Fisch- und Gewässervernichtenden Biogasanlagen zu füttern und deren Partei mit verhindert hat, dass die WRRL bezüglich Flussdurchgängigkeit in Deutschland voll umgesetzt wird, genau diese Dame soll am 15. Juni bei einem "Expertengespräch" unter der Überschrift "Frei fließende Flüsse und Wanderfische" zum Thema "Expertengespräch in der „Flusslandschaft des Jahres 2012/13 Helme“ " referieren zum Punkt "Politik der Gewässerökologie " als designierte Präsidentin des DAFV........

Sollen sie doch gleich Säure in unsere Flüsse kippen................


----------



## daci7 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [...]
> Sollen sie doch gleich Säure in unsere Flüsse kippen................



Da ist was dran - damit wären die Gewässer nur vorübergehend geschädigt ... mit diesem Verband möglicherweise aber langfristig.

Naja, so wies ausschaut werden ja so laaaaaaaangsam ein paar der LVs wach - bleibt abzuwarten wie schnell sich der Ruf verbreitet und was noch zu retten ist, sofern denn irgendwann der Umschwung kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis*

Offtopic teilweise, weils aber ins Bild passt



> Jo, wenn die Gewässer erst mal futsch sind.......
> 
> Da wundert es dann auch nicht, dass in der Anlage der Tagesordnung zur Hauptversammlung 2013 auch die Termine voraussichtlicher Veranstaltungen für 2014 aufgeführt sind...
> 
> ...


offtopic aus...


----------

